# Pike Island Dam update



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Well the weather finally broke today and was able to make it down to the dam, and Im glad I did. Fishing was very slow, then late in the evening, I caught one 12 inch walleye, and a few minutes late this monster hit, what a fight, weighted 6 lbs and was 26 inches long. Now the fishing fever has struck again.
Gary


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

nice one .. wtg


----------



## Pond Scum (Jul 7, 2004)

Is there a place that someone can get a boat launched downstream of the dam at this time of the year?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

You could put over at Wheeling Island its only a few miles down river, free ramp open to public


----------



## Pond Scum (Jul 7, 2004)

I thought I heard that they close that ramp for the winter. Does anyone know if it is open for sure?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

If I get a chance I will ride by there tomorrow and let you know for sure its only 20 min away


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sweet! Nice & chubby!!


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

The ramp on wheeling island is closed for the winter. Its is a US. Ace boat launch that is free to the public but it is leased by the city of wheeling. The city closes it for winter and reopens it around march. There is a ramp south of wheeling in McMechon(sp?) Wv. This ramp is open but is VERY primative. Further south there is a nice boat ramp in Moundsville Wv that is open year round. Its a bit farther to drive but ALOT better to launch and you get alot more upstream water to fish.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Walleye!!!


----------



## jeffrobodeen (Sep 7, 2006)

Great fish Gary! Mind if I ask what you caught it on?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

1/8oz red jig head with a 3 inch white mister twister


----------

